
Docker and the PID 1 zombie reaping problem - tusekey
https://blog.phusion.nl/2015/01/20/docker-and-the-pid-1-zombie-reaping-problem/
======
dalke
Those curious may also be interested in reading the comments when this came up
3 months ago, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8916785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8916785)
.

